# Difference b/w topping at 5th or 6th node?



## Achieve2013 (Aug 2, 2013)

What is the difference in outcome if you waited for the 5th or 6th node to top? Also best time to FIm?


----------



## BossHoggins (Aug 2, 2013)

I like to aim to top or fim at the 4th true node because if I go higher, I end up with a tangled mess by flower time.


----------



## Achieve2013 (Aug 2, 2013)

hmmm... i jus gave them 2 tsp of growbig. they are about to form their 5th node. think i should fim/top tomorrow? or right now? not sure cuz i jus gave nutes. and i heard not to water during the light and im 9 hrs into the sun.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 2, 2013)

Hey Achieve, it really sounds to me like you're over complicating things for yourself. Top now, top tomorrow...either way will be fine. I'd recommend reading Uncle Ben's thread in this section, https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/151706-uncle-bens-topping-technique-get.html there is a lot of good info, and I can tell you from experience that it works. To put it in a nutshell, you grow the plant to 5-6 nodes, but then you top it above the second true node to get 4 main colas...

The other thing you mentioned, not watering during lights on...as long as you're not splashing water on the leaves, I don't know any reason why you can't water during lights on. I can't imagine indoor would be different from outdoor in that regard.

Back to the first thing I mentioned, over complicating things. I understand that this is your first grow and you want to do everything right and end up with some smoke when all is said and done...I understand because I'm doing my first grow this year also, I'm growing outdoors, and I went through a period of time where I was making the entire process a lot harder than it had to be. I guess all I'm trying to say is that you're going to end up causing yourself unnecessary stress and anxiety by worrying over every little thing, you'd be much better off in the long run following one simple piece of advice: KISS, Keep It Simple Stoner. 

Good luck man.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 2, 2013)

Achieve2013 said:


> hmmm... i jus gave them 2 tsp of growbig. they are about to form their 5th node. think i should fim/top tomorrow? or right now? not sure cuz i jus gave nutes. *and i heard not to water during the light and im 9 hrs into the sun.*


Do you have any gardening experience - tomatoes, basil, peppers, etc.? If not, you need not worry about stuff you don't understand and focus on horticultural principles by reading a good book and watching seasoned gardeners go about their biz. Get some common sense under your belt. For example, what's in 'growbig', how big are your plants and their vigor, why did you go with 2 tsp?

2nd, where did you hear that crap in bold from? Did you question the advice? Question most of the "I heard" stuff since you seem to have no frame of reference.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 2, 2013)

5th or 6th node, FIM? 



socaljoe said:


> Hey Achieve, it really sounds to me like you're over complicating things for yourself.


Yep, that's because he doesn't understand horticulture and is drawn to cannabis forums where the worst of the worst is found.

Another one bites the dust....


----------



## prosperian (Aug 2, 2013)

Uncle Ben said:


> Yep, ... drawn to cannabis forums where the worst of the worst is found.


I only water my plants under a full moon, makes my buddz hairy like werewolves. Ganja lore, gotta love it for entertainment value UB.


----------



## Darth Budder (Aug 2, 2013)

I recommend Google books, lots of free material on Horticulture, Gardening, Plant Breeding and houseplants in general. A lot of the free stuff is from when folks like Darwin and DeVry had just finished up their pioneering work on genetics and breeding. Its old, but I am sure the info is still good. 

Right now im reading:
Home vegetable gardening: a complete and practical guide to the planting and care of all vegetables, fruits and berries worth growing for home use 

House plants and how to succeed with them: A practical handbook

Plant-breeding

and 
The Law of Inheritance; Or, the Philosophy of Breeding

Free is awesome. Love the new age folks, free books without tromping down the square to the library!

DB


----------

